# [MIL] Military Dogs Get Their Training at NAS Corpus Christi - KIII TV3



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/2-0&fd=R&url=http://www.kiiitv.com/news/local/18577014.html&cid=1156339711&ei=ZDgfSMWFBZG6ygS99qn7DQ&usg=AFrqEzcIWS1fRiVVJ-I6Q6-Yax5I7DbUqw"><b>Military</b> Dogs Get Their Training at NAS Corpus Christi</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>KIII TV3, TX -</font> <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>They help solve crimes and aid in the battle against terror---<b>military working</b> dogs. They are being trained right here at NAS Corpus Christi. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

